
Show HN: 8192px, an expanding collaborative pixel art canvas - caspervonb
http://8192px.co
======
caspervonb
Weekend hack, also available over at GitHub
([https://github.com/8192px/8192px](https://github.com/8192px/8192px))

------
dpix
This is great! I have a note in my ideas list for an infinitely expanding
public canvas. At what point does it expand the current bounds?

~~~
caspervonb
8192 became the arbitrary magic number for everything, so every 8192 seconds
it expands by 8x8. It was 2x2 but progress was too slow, would take a year
before reaching the upper bounds of 8192x8192px.

------
Washuu
Your "viewport.onwheel = function wheel" is backwards for zooming in and out.
Pushing the wheel forward should zoom in.

~~~
caspervonb
Yeah non-functioning mouse wheel on this machine, scaling of the value is also
most likely way off :-(

~~~
caspervonb
Should be more reasonable now, scaling by * -0.1 but it could use more cross
browser normalization...

